# Typical Dalmatian Behavior



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a Dalmatian Molly in a10 gallon tank with Atwood other mollies. I just recently saw my Dalmatian Molly slapping the top of the water with his tail. Is this normal Molly behavior?


----------

